# Generator recommendation?



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a QUIET generator that will run my K9-III dryer. Price and volume are the two most important considerations. Any suggestions?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Following....

I'm fortunate enough that my dogs breeder is going to be at the next show and is letting me groom at her camper. But unless things loosen up, I anticipate things are going to be a big pain this year without a generator... 

The show I entered... they had reserved grooming (25 spaces!) and limited general camping (vans etc) + camper (RV parking). I wasn't interested in paying for grooming since I'm just showing 1 dog 2 out of the 3 shows I entered... but wasn't even an option since everything sold out fast!

Big handlers have Honda generators.... but hoping I don't have to spend that much on something I wouldn't really use other than a few shows...!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Like a portable ? We like these . My husband and I own a electrical contracting company. 





Honda EU2200i Super Quiet Inverter Generator | Honda Generators


The Honda EU2200i super quiet inverter generator offers 2200 watts of power. Extremely quiet and fuel efficient, this portable generator is ideal for camping & RV use.




powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I'll look up the wattage and see if you would need a step up


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay, I wanted QUIET, and I wanted to run my K9-III. I narrowed it down to either the 3000 watt Honda or the 2200 watt Honda. The 3000 watt one weighs over 150 lbs, has no wheels, and costs more than twice as much as the 2200 watt unit. So I went for the Honda EU2200iTAG. It's 47 lbs, runs 1800 watts continuous (so I don't know if it will run the K9-III with both motors going at once, but it will at least do one motor, which should be enough), and was affordable. 

So that's what I bought. Just waiting for delivery now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Ok, if by some change it isnt strong enough you can get a second and string them together. 
They are awesome machines


----------



## charleswilly (Aug 5, 2021)

There are 2 basic types - Standby(automatic) and portable (manual). The standby are great but very expensive.
If you don't lose power too often, a portable one is probably best. For a portable one you could either run extension cords, or have an electrician install an interlock or transfer switch so you can hook it up to your house.
I have an interlock and a portable generator. It works well for the couple times a year I lose power. The one I have is a Champion 3500W durable inventer generator fuel. Whatever brand you go with, I highly recommend a dual fuel one as it gives you the ability to run on gasoline or propane.


----------



## Shadowem (11 mo ago)

Champion power equipment 100402 2000-Watt dual fuel parallel ready inverter portable generator is under $1100 on amazon. My friend says Champion is the best. I am tempted to start out with the best one.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

DanaRuns said:


> Okay, I wanted QUIET, and I wanted to run my K9-III. I narrowed it down to either the 3000 watt Honda or the 2200 watt Honda. The 3000 watt one weighs over 150 lbs, has no wheels, and costs more than twice as much as the 2200 watt unit. So I went for the Honda EU2200iTAG. It's 47 lbs, runs 1800 watts continuous (so I don't know if it will run the K9-III with both motors going at once, but it will at least do one motor, which should be enough), and was affordable.
> 
> So that's what I bought. Just waiting for delivery now. Thanks for your help!
> 
> View attachment 881554


Hey @DanaRuns I know this is an old thread, just wanted to see how you like the generator? We have the same one and can run the K9-III on it but that is about it at one time. That dryer draws a LOT.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm also in the market for a generator. Getting tired of having to ask to borrow friends electric at shows, though they are always so gracious it would be easier to just have my own. One of my friends has a "wen" brand that runs her single motor dryer and hair dryer no problem and it's quiet and not super pricey.

My drying at shows is also just drying the dogs after spritzing them with water. Not drying them from a full blown bath so I don't need more than something to run a single motor dryer I think..


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

JerseyChris said:


> Hey @DanaRuns I know this is an old thread, just wanted to see how you like the generator? We have the same one and can run the K9-III on it but that is about it at one time. That dryer draws a LOT.


I love it. Works great, is quiet, isn't too heavy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Megora said:


> Following....
> 
> I'm fortunate enough that my dogs breeder is going to be at the next show and is letting me groom at her camper. But unless things loosen up, I anticipate things are going to be a big pain this year without a generator...
> 
> ...


Small confession.... I never bought that generator. 😅 I looked into some at Harbor Freight that were about $500 and 33# and appeared compact enough for me to be able to pack in my small suv.... but bottom line was I didn't really want one if things went back to normal. Which they have...


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Megora said:


> Small confession.... I never bought that generator. 😅 I looked into some at Harbor Freight that were about $500 and 33# and appeared compact enough for me to be able to pack in my small suv.... but bottom line was I didn't really want one if things went back to normal. Which they have...


Yes things are back to normal -- thank goodness. Though recently at a show I was shocked there was no electric hookup in the grooming tent. The previous few shows I did all had electric hookups right by the grooming tent and because most people are still doing the "show and go" I had been able to bring my 80 foot extension cord and run my dryer no problem with getting an empty outlet. But then this past weekend there was none and I had to ask for 15 minutes of someone's generator 😂, so I'm back to thinking I still need a generator


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Emmdenn said:


> Yes things are back to normal -- thank goodness. Though recently at a show I was shocked there was no electric hookup in the grooming tent. The previous few shows I did all had electric hookups right by the grooming tent and because most people are still doing the "show and go" I had been able to bring my 80 foot extension cord and run my dryer no problem with getting an empty outlet. But then this past weekend there was none and I had to ask for 15 minutes of someone's generator 😂, so I'm back to thinking I still need a generator


I would keep an eye out for a nice used Honda. Depending on age it will be the 2000/2200 unit. Average price is like $700-$900 range..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Emmdenn said:


> Yes things are back to normal -- thank goodness. Though recently at a show I was shocked there was no electric hookup in the grooming tent. The previous few shows I did all had electric hookups right by the grooming tent and because most people are still doing the "show and go" I had been able to bring my 80 foot extension cord and run my dryer no problem with getting an empty outlet. But then this past weekend there was none and I had to ask for 15 minutes of someone's generator 😂, so I'm back to thinking I still need a generator


I go nuts studying the premium/schedule, etc... looking for the small print on grooming and if I don't see anything spelled out, I ask the club people what to expect. Some locations, you kinda know what to expect. They may have grooming, but rule of thumb is do not get your dogs wet before testing the electricity! 🤣

My guys have no fuss coats, so I'm not overly stressed about bathing/grooming before every show.... but it's nice to know what to expect. At the national, I definitely paid for electric just so I could do the full bath/dry, no question! 

My small issue with generators is it takes up a lot of room in people's vans and there needs to be special care for transport in your car.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Megora said:


> My small issue with generators is it takes up a lot of room in people's vans and there needs to be special care for transport in your car.


The small Hondas are really not all that large. Only special care to transport is don't let them fall over with a full tank of gas.. LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JerseyChris said:


> The small Hondas are really not all that large. Only special care to transport is don't let them fall over with a full tank of gas.. LOL


yup…that’s something I don’t want in my car 🤭


----------

